# I Have No Reason To Keep On Living (My version)



## John (Nov 5, 2005)

I joined this forum, with what i considered an open mind, and to read through many of the post's on this site, i have come to realise that i am not alone, not alone in any aspect of my life. 

From this forum i have discovered that there are people out there just like me. People who do care, and who do dare to think deeper and wider than the average person. 

To be able to share such personal things as emotions, and their paths that they take, it encapsulates me (if thats a word) it drives me to think more of myself, and who and what i am, and can be. 

This forum and my recent situations in life have encouraged me to be ME, and to discover more of me. Yes i went to the depths of "suicide was the way forward", but when i got there, thanks to my open mindedness, i seen who i was, and to fear yourself, is a fear to be met once. 

When you think that there is no hope, your just looking in the wrong direction. 

i believe that your thoughts create your emotions, no aspect of your life requires no thought, consciously or subconsciously.

subconsciously our hearts beat, our lungs expand and contract, Consciously, we think and choose, decide and conclude, even without outside influence, our thoughts decide our lives, change your thoughts, change your life.

Life is a Roller Coaster, at least we are complaining about the ride, many dont and they just jump off. We never complain about the high points in the ride, only the low. 

On this forum, i have found that my cart is a shared one, and that there are many others out there, just like me, who need others, just like me, because a problem shared is a problem halved.


I Have No Reason To Keep On Living (My version)

Didnt i just find a few up there *smile*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes. I think you did.


----------

